# Checkbox einbauen und wert in DB übertragen



## tergomaster (1. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter von mir hat eine Site die in Xhtml programmiert ist mit Java und auf Jboss läuft. Er möchte nun in der Profil Seite folgendes haben.

Es soll ein Checkbox-Button eingebaut werden wo man durch klicken einen Newsletter abbonieren kann. Es soll beim klicken einfach der Wert 1 für ja bzw. 0 für nein und nicht klicken in die DB eingetragen werden. Das ist alles.

Also : klick (also Häkchen setzen) -> Wert 1 -> soll in Datenbank DE, USER, FELD Newsletter den Wert 1 eintragen wenn es nicht geklickt wird den Wert 0.

Da ich mich erst seit ca. 2 Wochen mit Java beschäftige ist es für mich im Moment Chinesisch. Kann mir hierbei bitte jemand helfen ?

Wäre sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe.

Gr.

Dirk


----------



## Templarthelast (1. Okt 2012)

LoL... Seit zwei Wochen am Java programmieren und sich schon gleich mit der Enterprise Geschichte rumschlagen?

Die beste Methode wäre wohl eine Methode alle 2 Sekunden oder so auszuführen und dann den Wert in die Datenbank eintragen. Ansonsten könnte jemand wie wild an dem Button rumdrücken und so die Datenbankverbindung verlagsamen.


----------



## ARadauer (1. Okt 2012)

Welche technologie? Jsf?


----------



## tergomaster (1. Okt 2012)

Naja, sagte ja das ich neu bin 

Kannst du mir ein Beispiel dafür nennen ?


----------



## tergomaster (2. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

selbst da muß ich dann schon euhm sagen ....:autsch:

also ich will nur ein formularfeld haben mit einer checkbox die dann bei klicken eine 1 ins feld newsletter in der DB schreibt. In PHP ist das kein Problem, aber Java ist eben Neuland. Ist auch nur eine einmalige Sache vorläufig.


----------



## Templarthelast (2. Okt 2012)

Die Webgeschichte mit Java ist auch wenig komplexer als gleichwertig simple Anwendungen in PHP. Wie greifst du denn auf deine Datenbank zu?


----------



## tergomaster (2. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

also ich hoffe das stimmt : über den ganz normalen JDBC connector. Es ist eine MySql datenbank.
Eine Frage :

Die Site hat ein Formular, wo man persönliche Einstellungen ändern kann. Kann ich dort nicht einfach diese Checkbox dort einbetten und dann das ganze Formular in der Tabelle User, wo ja das Feld Newsletter drin steht updaten lassen ? Muß ich irgendwo was konfigurieren ? bzw. zuweisen ?

Gr.

Dirk


----------



## ARadauer (2. Okt 2012)

kommt drauf an... an deiner stelle würd ich mit php machen...

bzw zeig doch mal etwas code....


----------



## tergomaster (2. Okt 2012)

hI,

aber der JBOSS nimmt doch kein PHP oder ? weil wenn ich versuche den PHP tag einzubinden bekomme ich ne Debug site.


----------



## Templarthelast (2. Okt 2012)

JBoss arbeitet normalerweise auch nicht mit einfachem JDBC sondern mit JPA und Hibernate, was schon wieder ein zusätzliches großes Thema zu lernen ist, wenn man nur schnell was mit Java machen will. Ansonsten kann ich ObjectDB - Fast Object Database for Java with JPA/JDO support zu diesem Thema empfehlen.


----------



## ARadauer (2. Okt 2012)

mhn JBoss wird schwer, wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast...

Also gibts da schon was und du musst es anpassen, oder willst du frisch was programmieren?

Bzw Hast du eine konkrete Frage?

(Wie geht das? Oder könnt ihr mir helfen? Sind keine konkrteten Fragen)


----------



## Fant (2. Okt 2012)

tergomaster hat gesagt.:


> aber der JBOSS nimmt doch kein PHP oder ?



Doch das geht.

Schau mal hier: PHP module - JBoss Community als erste Anlaufstelle. Ausgehend davon kannst du dann ja weitersuchen...


----------



## tergomaster (2. Okt 2012)

Hallo Aradauer,

Ich denke die einfachste Methode ist das Formular einfach um diese Checkbox zu erweitern.

Nun die Frage :

Wie muß ich das machen bzw. am besten lösen ? 
Die Datenbank heißt dd, User und in User gibt es nun noch das Feld Newsletter. Da soll dann je nachdem ob es angeklickt ist eine 1 eingetragen werden bzw. eine 0 wenn nicht. den Button update gibt es ja schon. will das nur ein feld erweitern


----------



## Templarthelast (2. Okt 2012)

JPA oder JDBC?


----------



## TryToHelp (2. Okt 2012)

Zeig doch mal deinen Quellcode deines Formulares, welches du erweitern willst, so können wir hier jetzt nur ins blaue raten, was du wie machst und es ist dementsprechend eher nicht hilfreich.


----------



## tergomaster (2. Okt 2012)

@Templarthelast : bin mir fast sicher JDBC

@TryToHelp : werde versuchen es heute abend mal zu schicken.


----------



## tergomaster (2. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Stück code :


```
<s:div styleClass="clear margin15bot" />
				<p class="blue bold">#{currentUserHome.instance.female ? 'Weiblich' : 'MÃ¤nnlich'}</p>
				<hr class="strategyHR margin3NS" />
				<p class="medBlueGrey">Geschlecht</p>
```

                                (Dies ist bestehend)


```
<s:div styleClass="clear margin15bot" />
				<p class="blue bold">#{currentUserHome.instance.newsletter ? 'nein' : 'ja'}</p>
				<hr class="strategyHR margin3NS" />
				<p class="medBlueGrey">Newsletter abbonieren</p>
```

So wollte ich es abändern. Logischerweise kennt er instance newsletter nicht. Wie muß ich das machen ?

Gr.

Dirk


----------

